# Add purchased 2nd VIP722K for EHD access, deactivate it?



## WynsWrld98 (Aug 17, 2006)

I currently have a VIP722K DVR, bought a 2nd HDTV in the house, am considering buying (not leasing) a 2nd VIP722K for the 2nd HDTV with the main attraction being to push things to the EHD connected to the main VIP722K and watch it on the 2nd HDTV. Since Dish doesn't offer a multi-room HDTV solution this might be a compromise that would work for me.

My question is if I deactivate the 2nd VIP722K would I still be able to watch EHD programming on it? I really don't need to record things on the 2nd VIP722K nor watch live TV with it (which I never do), am looking for a cheap way to be able to watch the EHD programming on the 2nd HDTV in HD whereby someone could be watching program A on main VIP722K and someone else watching something from EHD on 2nd VIP722K. The reason I'm talking about buying 2nd VIP722K vs. leasing is because if I lease and deactivate Dish is going to want the 2nd VIP722K back. I am trying to figure out if doing things this way could get me around having to pay the huge ongoing monthly fees for 2nd DVR.

I hope I'm explaining this correctly.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

What you want wont work. The receiver must be active on the account to access the EHD.
Your options are either keep it active or you can hook up your current 722 to both TV's.
Just use a HDMI cable to one TV and a 5 wire Component cable to the other. Both will watch the same programing.


----------



## Dish97 (Dec 19, 2009)

Why not purchase a 612? About 75-100 dollars cheaper than the 722 and only a ten dollar a month recvr fee as opposed to 17.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Both posts offer good suggestions...

The receiver must be activated on the same account that you paid for the EHD fee or it will not work.

And if you don't care about the other features, and just want to watch pre-recorded content... then you should get a 612 that you can buy and activate for cheaper than a 722K.


----------



## WynsWrld98 (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks for the responses, the component video suggestion is a "no go", involves watching same thing on both TVs which is what I said I DO NOT want. I'll have to look into the 612, not familiar with it. The $17/mo 2nd DVR fee with the VIP722K is a big OUCH that I'm trying to avoid since I have no plans of recording on 2nd DVR.

Does the VIP612 allow connecting my VIP722K external hard drive?


----------



## WynsWrld98 (Aug 17, 2006)

I just did a chat with a Dish CSR, $200 lease acquisition fee for VIP612 or VIP722K (no difference in price), $10/mo for VIP612, $17/mo for VIP722K as expected. CSR originally said my VIP722K's EHD couldn't be connected to VIP612 but then when I challenged him/her for what I found on the internet he/she changed their story and said it can be done.

Any gotchas of a VIP612 vs. VIP722K re: things like recording two things while watching a third, etc.?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

The 612 is meant for a single TV... so they don't have "dual mode" or PiP like the 622/722/722K... but you still have 2 SAT tuners and 1 OTA tuner... so you should be able to record several things at once and still be watching something on the DVR or external drive.


----------



## WynsWrld98 (Aug 17, 2006)

Sounds good, thx for the suggestion of the 612 everyone, would save me $7/mo over VIP722K.


----------

